# Side Skirt Repair?



## Rhodizzle (Jul 6, 2017)

I tried searching the forum but couldn't find anything, not sure if it's search terms or what.

I have a 2003 26RS and on our last trip the wind caused my driver's side skirt to rip in the front in two places. The first place is right along the seam with the front shell and the second place was a couple of feet back from there. It appears that I have to replace the side-skirt from the tires to the front of the trailer.

I found this part (http://www.trekwood.com/products/180920/Skirt-030-12-x-142-2RAD-D-1-Millenium-Green-Textured-Poly) and it looks like the right thing. Has anyone else done a repair like this before? Am I better off having a service-center do it? Any other comments, observation or good solid veteran guidance is appreciated. We're heading into year 2 of owning an RV so still getting settled.


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

There seems to be more skirt problems reported with other Keystone products, than specifically with Outbacks. Possibly try google on the keystone site.

google this: site:keystoneforums.com skirt side


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Sheets of painted aluminum can be purchased from local metal distributors. A piece of PVC pipe that closely matches the radius at the bottom then slowly bent around the edge of the sheet can be used to form the curve at the bottom. If you have trim edging on your piece then you might be able to reuse that. It is possible that a sheet metal fabricator in your area could make up a suitable panel for you.

The material is flimsy and not really secured properly on most trailers. Additional braces of all your skirting will help in the future. I web searched in my area, Vancouver,WA and found a couple of places that have sheet aluminum. An online resource for aluminum sheeting here, just follow the link:

http://buymbs.com/p-3573-quality-aluminum-c24-24-in-x-50-ft-trim-coil.aspx

They will free ship a 50 foot roll, 24 inches wide, painted in any color you want, for $157.49.

NOTE: One of the commenters on this link said: " found equivalent trim coil for $69.99 locally. felt real foolish paying double for this trim coil."

Folding the edge back on itself, maybe even twice, should give you a somewhat finished edge and added rigidity. Sheet metal can be a severely sharp edge so gloves and careful manipulation will help keep your blood out of the job. Web search edge trim and you'll find an assortment of plastic trim pieces, should the folded edge not be to your liking. Heck you might get so good at making skirts for travel trailers you'll be able to quit your day job and go into business.

Engineering a fix for your travel trailer can be highly rewarding. Good luck and don't give up.

Leigh


----------



## Rhodizzle (Jul 6, 2017)

Leedek said:


> Heck you might get so good at making skirts for travel trailers you'll be able to quit your day job and go into business.


I doubt that. I'm in cyber-security, which has been rather lucrative 

Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

Rhodizzle said:


> I doubt that. I'm in cyber-security, which has been rather lucrative
> 
> Thanks for all of the information!


LOL. Isn't that an oxymoron. . . .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

